

Discover recently launched startups in your area - acquainted
http://www.acquainted.co

======
benologist
Apart from job searching why would anyone care what startups are specifically
based in their area?

The overwhelming majority of startups are destined to fail because they're
_bad businesses_ so why is it important to connect with a startup vs any other
company?

~~~
acquainted
Hi, benologist!

The area-specific feature goes beyond just where the startups are based. We
focus on companies that offer a unique product or service primarily to people
in their area. Think Instacart or Postmates, before the expansions.

Why? We feel that with the boom of neat startups across the US and further,
people in the same area are sometimes the last to find out! The broadcast is
far and wide and often ends up circling back to the locals, as opposed to
beginning with them. Acquainted aims to create an easier way to connect new
businesses and their surrounding customers.

Hope this helps!

~~~
benologist
Is this kind of like ProductHunt where people join not to solve a specific
need but to see what's out there, as a lead generation service?

~~~
acquainted
We don't consider Acquainted to be a lead generation service, rather a
platform for rallying awareness and engagement for new businesses that
uniquely enrich the community.

